# 3 Ohio deer found dead



## On a call

I found this and thought I would post it. You have seen photos of two deer found stuck together..and I have seen moose..but how about these deer ???

No wonder I have no bucks running my property !!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=160457


----------



## youngdon

Them are some nice racks.


----------



## El Gato Loco

That's incredible!


----------



## On a call

I agree....amazing. You would have thought one would have broke free.


----------



## Axel

That's crazy!


----------



## On a call

What a loss !


----------



## ebbs

They breed the deer about as smart as the people in Ohio...


----------



## bar-d

Now that would make an interesting mount!


----------



## On a call

ebbs said:


> They breed the deer about as smart as the people in Ohio...


I know...a bunch of knuckel heads huh. Emagine sitting in a tree stand and have that come along. Three for the price of one. Or if you spooked them...which way do we run ?


----------

